# Best place to get live crawfish in Pensacola?



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

What’s the best place to buy live crawfish here in Pensacola and what’s the $/lb, if you remember?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

This is what I use, it's an app for your phone and it updates daily, gives price and size for live and boiled.









The Crawfish App - Apps on Google Play


Find local crawfish prices in your area.




play.google.com


----------

